# Rolex 5512 rotating bezel needed



## RoddyJB

*Rolex 5512 rotating bezel needed*


View Advert


Looking for a rotating bezel with insert for a Rolex case ref 5512

Some 1560 mvt parts as well

I have some other Rolex parts to trade




*Advertiser*

RoddyJB



*Date*

30/12/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

